# Anon Realm



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Funkyhog said:


> Any thoughts or opinions on the Anon Realm?


They are big, not just the frame, but they stick out alot. I wasn't a fan, but maybe it was just the way they fit my particular face. Otherwise excellent goggle. Lenses offered a good field of vision and didn't fog.


----------



## Funkyhog (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok, I'll probably have to go try them out before I make any decisions.

What about the Realm in comparison to the Anon Figment? Because that's another option


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

All i can say is that figments are pretty good goggles.


----------



## Koofy Smacker (Dec 17, 2010)

I have them. They are freaking awesome goggles. I don't know who said they were really big, but they are not. EG2 and VZ are bigger them the realms. They are awesome though, great field of vision, no fog.


----------



## OldNo.7 (Mar 7, 2010)

I've had the Figment, Realm, and Hawkeye.. basically the whole line. The Figment has the worst field of view of the three, they were comfortable but I really didn't like them much, I still use them when I'm playing around the house but that's it. The Realm is a pretty cool looking goggle, very comfortable and the FOV is pretty decent (not the best but better than average). The Hawkeye imo is the best goggle in the Anon lineup. They fit me great, have an amazing FOV, and aren't as expensive as the Realm. I've never had a fog issue with any of these goggles, and you really can't go wrong with Realms but if it was me I'd pick up the Hawkeyes.


----------



## LukeTreyHaslett (Jan 10, 2011)

Do any of you guys know where to find a wide range of replacement lenses for the realm's? I cant find a decent selection anywhere. Help would be much appreciated


----------



## matttehman (Feb 10, 2009)

LukeTreyHaslett said:


> Do any of you guys know where to find a wide range of replacement lenses for the realm's? I cant find a decent selection anywhere. Help would be much appreciated


Anon Realm Snow Goggle Replacement Lens Great selection, shouldn't have many lenses out of stock for long.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I was very close to buying some Anon Hawkeyes (great fit) as a back-up goggle to my Smith I/O.... but then I found some Smith Phenoms for $40 at Marshall's.

Couldn't justify the extra $$ for a back-up set that I will almost never wear.


----------



## matttehman (Feb 10, 2009)

Yea the I/O is sweet, and you get an extra lens. I ended up buying the Hawkeye, but it was more down to price and availability then anything else.

I am really partial to the Oakley frames and lenses. But I couldn't get the Splice in the frame I wanted, along with the lens I wanted. Without buying the goggles and an extra lens, at least...

I am digging my Blue Solex so far, but I don't even get to ride with it until Friday.


----------

